# Chances of getting 489 visa with exactly 60 points.



## calorific (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi, 

I have exactly 60 points (IELTS not included). (35 Age, 15 Education, 5 Work Experience, 10 Sponsorship from my Sister in Melbourne). 

I am willing to apply for 489 Sponsorship in Melbourne (Victoria) for Programmer Analyst. 

What are my chances of securing a Visa with these points. Since I am turning 33 this November will it reduce my points if I apply in April. 

Spoke to few MARA registered agents - they are like apply .. apply ... 

I am not sure.


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

calorific said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have exactly 60 points (IELTS not included). (35 Age, 15 Education, 5 Work Experience, 10 Sponsorship from my Sister in Melbourne).
> 
> ...


Some people said if you go for 489 family sponsored, then there is little chance because programmer is under pro-rata. Why don't you try 489 state sponsorship?

Did you try to take PTE to hike your points up? your English sounds decent


----------



## Newuser123 (Oct 20, 2015)

calorific said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have exactly 60 points (IELTS not included). (35 Age, 15 Education, 5 Work Experience, 10 Sponsorship from my Sister in Melbourne).
> 
> ...


100% if your occupation is in demand ....I got 489 last week with 60 points and moreover via granted in less than 2 weeks . Good luck...


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hello Everyone, I have applied for 489 NSW under 261313 (Software Emgineer). Total Points - 70 . However, I have 6.5 overall score in ielts. I have submitted my EOI, Do I have any chances of getting invitation undee 489


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dev.australia (Aug 24, 2017)

Newuser123 said:


> 100% if your occupation is in demand ....I got 489 last week with 60 points and moreover via granted in less than 2 weeks . Good luck...


Hi bro,
Just need to understand your points.. I have applied for FS (with 489) for SA with 60points under 261311. And it's more than 3 months now but did not get invitation yet. 
How was your experience and timeline bro...
Please share your experience..
Thanks!
Dev


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

calorific said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have exactly 60 points (IELTS not included). (35 Age, 15 Education, 5 Work Experience, 10 Sponsorship from my Sister in Melbourne).
> 
> ...


If your age is 32 then you will get 30 points for your age not 35.


----------



## chamil (Dec 25, 2017)

Hi ,
I am new for this fourm. I am an Electrician and i also willing to apply 489 FS with 60 points.anyone can tell me the invitation processing time approximately ?is there any immediate chance to my occupation?


----------

